

You have $1000 - get as much traffic as you can - endlessvoid94

Different scenarios:<p>- Paid service website (your aim is to get X% conversion)<p>- Ad-driven site (your aim is to turn eyeballs into revenue)
======
byoung2
_Ad-driven site (your aim is to turn eyeballs into revenue)_

Ad arbitrage is getting tougher to do these days. If your goal is to turn
$1000 into as many eyeballs as possible, you're looking at borderline-sketchy
popunder traffic. Google CPV or popunder advertising and you'll see companies
that sell 5000 visitors for $20. So $1000 buys you 250,000 visitors.

The problem is that these visitors are not targeted at all, so you can't get
high payouts on the ads you put on your site (like PPC ads). Your best bet is
to direct sell banner ads on your site, where the advertiser pays a CPM rate
higher than what you pay for your traffic (in my example, that would be $4 per
1000 visitors).

------
betaPass
The fastest route- for greatest traffic in shortest time - spend 1000 USD on
ads in porn sites ;-)

~~~
endlessvoid94
Do you have any links?

